# The 9 newest kids!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We had 9 kids born here between yesterday at 3:30 p.m. and today at 4:15 a.m. All the babies and mommas are doing well.

Mercy's kids. See how much smaller her doe kid is compared to Lark's single buck kid?








And also Flicka's buck kid.








The flashy buck kid.









Robin's twins. The doe kid...stretch, baby stretch!








Aren't I adorable?








The buck kid.









Mercedes trips. Doe kid #2 and buck kid(Mercy buck kid is in the back).








Doe kid #2








Doe kid #1 with Robin buck.









Flicka's twins. The long awaited doe kid!
















The doe kid and buck kid together.









More group pictures coming.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! That's a handful there! How many kids do you have total now? Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you.  Yes they are quite the hand full! :laugh: I now have 15 kids, 8 bucks and 7 does.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh wow!!! So cute =} Congrat's on the baby's!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats..Beautiful babies ...I love those ears......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your new babies!!!! They are sooo CUTE!!! That is a big difference in size with that big ol' buck!!!!! Just perfect!!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My Ben looks a lot like Flicka's buck. What do you call the color/pattern? Ben has the dark stripe down his back but it is broken by a white band around his belly then continues to his tail.

Love all the baby pic's. I'm a sucker for long ears. Ben likes his rubbed when he doesn't feel good. He leans into me and won't let me leave. He was a bottle brat so he really loves his "mama". :laugh: And "mama" is the only one who can (put up with him) make him feel better.

Gina


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwwww, I just love nubian babies.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

mrs. lam said:


> My Ben looks a lot like Flicka's buck. What do you call the color/pattern? .... And "mama" is the only one who can (put up with him) make him feel better.


Nubians really don't have specific patterns. So, I would say he is reddish brown and white with frosted ears and muzzle. Nothin' too fancy! LOL! Such funny creatures goats are. :greengrin:



peggy said:


> Awwwwww, I just love nubian babies.


Me too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all the kids.

Curious what do you do with all the buck kids?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Stacey!  Most, if not all, will be castrated and sold as wethers. I may leave Marla's buck kid intact. She has such a gorgeous udder and it milks, too. My only complaint about her is her size, or the lack thereof.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Ben is on the small size as well. He will be a year old in a month. Are they just slow to mature?

Gina


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

It could be that the lines are just slow to mature or they are just plain smaller animals in general.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats! Very cute, as always. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

They are so pretty! Love those floppy ears... :drool:


----------

